# مجموعة بسيطة من حمامي



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

*مجموعة بسيطة من حمامي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا صهيل الاصيل 
من المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are some nice looking birds! Thank you for the photos.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

hi, are these tipplers hehe I have a weakspot for tipplers they are so pretty and mine just throw an amazing asortment of colors doesnt matter what color the parents are, I get some I could never predict would be coming ... they are so prolific too great parentiong skills but the hawks love them just as much as I do and they are not the fastest bird either  but I still love them as much as the hawks do prolly even more


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

These are really nice looking birds. Thank You for sharing your pictures.

Feather


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا لكم 
Feather-LokotaLoft-TAWhatley
على المرور 
والمشاركة​


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

umm i learned to read arabic when i was a kid but it's doing me no good whatsoever now...is there a way to translate that?

sabina


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sabina said:


> umm i learned to read arabic when i was a kid but it's doing me no good whatsoever now...is there a way to translate that?
> 
> sabina


http://www.google.com/translate_t Copy and paste the text into this link .. it does a somewhat decent job of translating.

Terry


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Terry, that worked pretty well!


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

Wish i knew arabic...............


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.arabtipplers.com/vb​


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

i know someone who might be able to translate that , il check on it later.


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you all​


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

Knowing you to myself
I Abdulkadir Al Said 
.....
I am from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia 
....
Thank you​


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello Abdulkadir Al Said

Welcome to the forum. We're very happy to have you join us. Your pigeons are very beautiful.


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you so​


----------



## egyptianswift (Mar 12, 2007)

*اخى اكتب انجلييزى ما فى حد بيفهم عربى هنا*​


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا وسهلا بك يا اخا العرب  
والف شكر على النصيحة  
لاكن لاما نع من كم كلمة عربية  
وشكرا 
اخوك/ صهيل الاصيل​


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Your script is gorgeous, and I'll bet it is a great message. Can you please translate it to English, I would really appreciate it.  We dyslixic people have a hard time in our own languages  so any help you can give would be greatly appreciated. I did run it through the translator and got a blessing, a thank you, and a greeting out of it -- is that about right?

You have fabulous birds! I love looking at their pictures and sharing them with friends.


----------



## egyptianswift (Mar 12, 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله حمامك جميل ربنا يباركلك فيه*​


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

My dear 
flitsnowzoom
these birds tippler Pakistani
wish that you like and you​


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخي العزيز ابن مصر الشقيقة 
اتمنى ان تكون اعجبتك الصور 
كما اشكر لك مرورك الرائع​


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Your birds are beautiful--thank you for sharing! I love seeing pigeons from all around the world.


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

Thank you my dear 

On your beautiful

صهيل الاصيل​


----------

